# Is this the most expensive aquarium in the world?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Just in case you missed the most expensive (i.e. ridiculous)private aquarium in the world...

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....nsive_aquarium_in_the_world?&utm_content=html


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

i love PFK =)

thanks for sharing Robert


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

lol. coz its made of gold though.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG totally off topic but that shrimp molting pic in cam's signature is so cool! lol


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> OMG totally off topic but that shrimp molting pic in cam's signature is so cool! lol


Yep that picture is pretty cool,

Hey Cam can I get a dozen of those molts? I can put them on my cherry shrimp and then they would look cool


----------



## rhstranger (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, for all the marketing for such a impressive(?) item, you'd think they'd have enough design sense not to use cheesy lens flares on the corners to show the gold "sparkling".....<finger down throat>


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

lol, what a pointless and cheesy tank.


----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

i would get something like this instead for that kind of cash.

http://freshome.com/2010/07/07/exotic-residence-in-singapore-the-fish-house/


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

that house is unreal, i want.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe not the most expensive, but certainly the most overpriced foolish aquarium related item I've ever seen.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow 68Kg of gold $3,448,509.50 USD worth of gold at todays prices plus the cost of the mamath tusk and t-rex bone. I saw a half mamath tusk in Dawson City for $700, that was in the summer of 2008. I dont think I would waist my money on that kind of stuff, I would rather spend that kind of money on valume not on exterior extravagance.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, I wonder how'd they know it's a T-rex bone? ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hmm, I wonder how'd they know it's a T-rex bone? ....


It's labeled, duh - followed by Made In China!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hmm, I wonder how'd they know it's a T-rex bone? ....


I would have to think it would not be a bone at all; but a fossil (stone) of a T-Rex bone. thats why I believe only half of what I hear. 

I think I would rather have a 500 gallon tank custom built in my house and the gold could be some Doubloons scattered around the tank for added effect...


----------

